

Ask YC: Any one uses SoftLayer? - robmnl

Anyone uses SoftLayer as host?<p>Good, bad?<p>What other recommendations?<p>Is there a search system on news.YC?<p>
Gracias.
======
cperciva
Two YC-funded companies are currently hosted at SoftLayer: anywhere.fm and
scribd.com.

For information about hosting companies, the canonical reference is
www.webhostingtalk.com.

------
fauigerzigerk
there is a universal search system ;-)

[http://www.google.com/search?q=SoftLayer+site:ycombinator.co...](http://www.google.com/search?q=SoftLayer+site:ycombinator.com)

